# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box مساعدة :  مشكل مع z3x متعرف على الكارد و البوكس لا

## karimovic44

السلام عليكم كنت شغال على ويندوز 7 بشكل ممتاز ولكن البارحة  وقعت في هذا المشكل و اليوم قمت بفمرمتة الحاسوب ب xp 
ولكن لا زال المشكل قائم درايفر السمارت كارد يتنصب و درايفر البوكس لا 
وعندما اشتغل ب usb شغال  ولكن كابل rj45 
لايشتغل هل من حل اخوان

----------


## GSM-AYA

*عرف البوكس من هذا المسار  C:\Program Files\Z3X\Box Drivers*

----------


## karimovic44

لا يتعرف على الدرايفر

----------


## karimovic44

تم الحل بهذا الدرايفر ايوا قولو العجب  
SmartTronik CDM 2.04.06

----------

